# Soreness



## Nacho181 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have been hitting the gym hard for the past 2 years and am getting back to my old self after a long layoff.  Is it normal that after killing chest with a 4x8-10 workout I am sore for a couple of days?  Want to make sure I am not overdoing it, usually heavy lifting and exercises are changed up weekly.


----------



## saxton18 (Jul 24, 2014)

SORENESS IS WONDERFUL it means you worked your ass off and the muscles are getting stronger. What kind of question is this?  If you're not sore the next day then you wasted a day.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 24, 2014)

^^^^ Yeah......right


----------



## Nacho181 (Jul 25, 2014)

saxton18 said:


> SORENESS IS WONDERFUL it means you worked your ass off and the muscles are getting stronger. What kind of question is this?  If you're not sore the next day then you wasted a day.




No wasted days here then, only gains!


----------



## eraser24 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah totally normal I embrace it though


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 31, 2014)

saxton18 said:


> If you're not sore the next day then you wasted a day.



You are an idiot!

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## TouaregV8 (Aug 4, 2014)

DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness) is normal but should not be used as a gauge for a successful workout.


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 4, 2014)

TouaregV8 said:


> DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness) is normal but should not be used as a gauge for a successful workout.


This is correct....

It also indicates you are not properly feeding the muscle and when you dont feed them guess what the body does to properly feed itself?


----------



## QueenTrapz (Aug 6, 2014)

If my supplements aren't on point I get a bad case of DOMS every time... Your not alone bro


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 20, 2015)

Muscle soreness is a typical condition. You may have sore muscles after an extreme workout or on the off chance that you strained the muscle amid an action, for example, lifting or cultivating. Rest, ice, knead, and over-the-counter torment relievers can frequently help lessen muscle soreness.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 21, 2015)

That is a good feeling, but not a good indication on how the previous day went.  The Mind & Muscle connection is what most people fail to accomplish, everybody is more concerned with the amount of weight they are moving.  Ego lifters.  Someone close to me long ago told me, "check your ego in at the door...," especially because I lift alone.  

I don't know what kind of training you do, but usually after a good 8-10 weeks I need a good week off from the gym to just rest and recover.  But more important, eat whatever I want lol.  I started foam rolling a lot to.  I mostly do it on heavy squat and dead days.  Helps a lot in my experience.  I try to roll my hammy's out daily, just helps me feel and move better in and out of the gym.


----------

